# World of Warcraft



## Xueyou (Mar 2, 2008)

Heyas i play World of Warcraft. You could talk about the game or whatever in this thread.


----------



## Thietogreth (Mar 2, 2008)

I used to play WoW but then I had to stop due to expenses -_-;  Though I did get a year and a half worth of play =3


----------



## Foxeh.Sam (Mar 3, 2008)

WoW killed my life, not joking.  I'm so glad I quit.  I used to be hella addicted to that, lvl 70 shadow priest, had some really kick ass gear.  I just got really pissed at that game, and I got tired of solo, then PvP, then raiding.  Just decided to end it one day.  I still have the cancellation confirmation printout framed in my closet =3


----------



## Bhlue (Mar 8, 2008)

If anybody's up to it, we should reroll together. Because I hate my server and the people I generally play with. WoW's gotten too boring. :[


----------



## quill (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm on Archimonde if anyone's interested in rolling a char on that server.


----------



## Bhlue (Mar 8, 2008)

You horde or alliance?


----------



## Fallen (Mar 9, 2008)

http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Burning+Blade&n=Fallenmink

My armory, if anyone is on my server throw me a PM


----------



## Zasha (Mar 9, 2008)

Simply so I would not start searching and all. Europe or US server ? Seeing as google shows that there is one in both main domains.


----------



## Hizu (Mar 9, 2008)

I play as well
My two highest

http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Draka&n=Shizue

and 

http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Draka&n=Hizu


----------



## Calibrius133701 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hizu said:
			
		

> I play as well
> My two highest
> 
> http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Draka&n=Shizue
> ...



Yeh, I play as well. Kinda bored of it. 'Tis late in the season, no one wants to PVP. Not into any raiding either. >.> Thinking about quitting when WotLK comes out. True story.


----------



## Calibrius133701 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hizu said:
			
		

> I play as well
> My two highest
> 
> http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Draka&n=Shizue
> ...



Yeh, I play as well. Kinda bored of it. 'Tis late in the season, no one wants to PVP. Not into any raiding either. >.> Thinking about quitting when WotLK comes out. True story. http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Malfurion&n=Calibrius


----------



## Calibrius133701 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hizu said:
			
		

> I play as well
> My two highest
> 
> http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Draka&n=Shizue
> ...


 Really sorry about the triple post, My Comp was lagging out really badly.


----------



## RouShu_wolf (Apr 22, 2008)

I've been playing on and off for 3 years, probably have at least a year of that logged in in game time, but I can't say it ever really got in the way of my life...so I continue to play on occasion. About to get my third 70, heh.

Armory links:
Flustercuck 70 Tauren Druid - http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Turalyon&n=Flustercuck
Eisou 70 Tauren Shaman - http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Turalyon&n=Eisou
Rabi 64 Blood Elf Hunter - http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Turalyon&n=Rabi

In a guild that's 4 bosses down in Black Temple (Exilium) on Turalyon. Even though I don't raid anymore cause I don't have time, my guild is keeping me around for lich king's release.


----------



## Takun (Apr 22, 2008)

I used to.  That's how I know Fallenmink and Hizu.

http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Dragonmaw&n=Kalzane
http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Velen&n=Kyprisfails
http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Black+Dragonflight&n=Thresta


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 23, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> Dragonmaw...
> 
> 70 - Human - Paladin - Main
> 70 - Night Elf - Rogue - Hardly play
> ...



I stopped playing a while ago though. Got bored.

-Onyx


----------



## Takun (Apr 23, 2008)

Onyx!!!! I was on Lagonmaw  Don't remember you though lol.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 23, 2008)

Heh, yeah I wasn't well known.. I guess?


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 23, 2008)

I used to play WoW for some time, then TBC came around and I quit. I've been thinking about going back, but then again I hate the repetative grind that MMO's have. There's only one MMO that struck me as awesome that I couldn't stop playing, and that was EVE: Online. Although I quit because it was so time consuming. MMO's and Exams don't mix very well.


----------



## RouShu_wolf (Jun 4, 2008)

For those interested, some furs on the LJ furrygamer group are trying to make a furry guild on Twisting Nether (RPPVP). I already made a character on there, so if anyone is interested in joining, just make a character and whisper Rajhera. We don't have a guild yet, we need some more people, so let's get this thing going ^^


----------



## railroad (Jun 4, 2008)

i thinking in playing it.....unfrotunately i dont have money to pay XDDDD 
so.....i will stay without try XP 

yeah im poor a slacker and greedy dragon DX


----------



## Kickapoo (Jun 5, 2008)

I recommend a pvp server to all.
I personally love Skullcrusher, very balanced and competitive.
I somewhat want to start over with anyone who is willing, just AIM me sometime if you are, or see me online.

lvl 70 Tauren Druid - Kickapoo


----------



## Krugg (Jun 5, 2008)

Recently quit, well kinda. My friend still plays so I will log on from time to time to run an intance with him. 

I would like to think I wasn't addicted but my level 70s and purples would say otherwise *grumble grumble*


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jun 5, 2008)

Starting again in three weeks..


----------



## waynefox3 (Jun 5, 2008)

i played for 7 months befor i stopped due to begin burnt out and a lack of funding 
it was a good way to talk to friends but a few were WAYYYYY to in to it and hated the fact it took me so long to level ie he was 70 when i was 20 and he stated AFTER  i did


----------



## Wulfshade (Jun 5, 2008)

I started, I played for long time, I quited. After 9 months I returned.

Argent Dawn[EU], for the horde!


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 5, 2008)

I might join my friend on a free server at some point just to get a raptor mount and/or pet


----------



## DJDarkViper (Jun 5, 2008)

i just started again as a Tauren Hunter on Ner'Zhul named "Tarexzen"


----------



## Monak (Jun 5, 2008)

Man some people are just hardcore about WoW , when BC first came out one of my guild mates made a blood elf and reached lvl 70 in 6 days.  he was on there 24/7 for a week.  It took me 4 months just to reach 60 , never got BC cause of a gay ass guild merger with some butt pirates which made all of the cool players server jump.  That and my cousin quit and he was the reason I started playing anyways.  So I sold off everything I owned (including my stockpile from the guild bank)  and gave all my gold to the only player left that I would call a friend , Soul stoned back to TB naked and did a swan dive off the bluff.................. the first part of the fall didn't kill me and it was funny as hell cause a half a dozen noobs walked off the cliff after me (jumped off at the elevator hehehehehe always a fun trick)  jumped off the second part of the bluff and died.  that was the end of WoW for me.


----------



## RouShu_wolf (Jun 5, 2008)

Monak said:


> Man some people are just hardcore about WoW , when BC first came out one of my guild mates made a blood elf and reached lvl 70 in 6 days.  he was on there 24/7 for a week.  It took me 4 months just to reach 60 , never got BC cause of a gay ass guild merger with some butt pirates which made all of the cool players server jump.  That and my cousin quit and he was the reason I started playing anyways.  So I sold off everything I owned (including my stockpile from the guild bank)  and gave all my gold to the only player left that I would call a friend , Soul stoned back to TB naked and did a swan dive off the bluff.................. the first part of the fall didn't kill me and it was funny as hell cause a half a dozen noobs walked off the cliff after me (jumped off at the elevator hehehehehe always a fun trick)  jumped off the second part of the bluff and died.  that was the end of WoW for me.



Every time people I knew would server jump or when the server ran me out of friends, I started up on a new one and made new friends, heh. Only took 2 years before I dragged my RL friends over to my server. Maybe I was just too addicted to the game at the time to quit when the server was looking low *shrugs* Either way, getting to 70 from 1 in 6 days is crazy o.o I level pretty fast and play a lot, but not THAT much.


----------



## Monak (Jun 5, 2008)

RouShu_wolf said:


> Every time people I knew would server jump or when the server ran me out of friends, I started up on a new one and made new friends, heh. Only took 2 years before I dragged my RL friends over to my server. Maybe I was just too addicted to the game at the time to quit when the server was looking low *shrugs* Either way, getting to 70 from 1 in 6 days is crazy o.o I level pretty fast and play a lot, but not THAT much.



Yeah I was all happy he made a blood elf cause we could quest when he caught up to me , two days later he was at up to lvl 40 and passed me by 8 lvls by the end of the day.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 5, 2008)

It's pointless.


----------



## BlackRequiem (Jun 11, 2008)

Anyone play on Argent Dawn or Area 52?


----------



## Takun (Jun 11, 2008)

I used to BlackRequiem.  Only I quit..


----------



## Exiles (Jun 11, 2008)

I played WoW over a year on free czech server. Now I'm waiting with my Tauren Warrior (60) for datadisc


----------



## RainerFenixhart (Jun 15, 2008)

I Play a bit, currently have only one 70 char though.

However, I need to make sure I get that job at Zellers and have to pay my dad some phonebills before I can start it again.  I play on Kirin Tor primarily, and every other Blue Moon on Barthilas.


----------



## VomitBucket (Jul 21, 2008)

70 Undead Mage - Deathwing
70 Orc Rogue - Deathwing
*atm* 20 Nelf Drood - Gorefiend

My mage has the best mount in the game >.>

*edit* lol didn't realize this was a month old thread =p


----------



## AnyaDServal (Jul 21, 2008)

http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Nazjatar&n=Chandara 
and http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Dunemaul&n=Alishav are my two mains.

I don't have enough time in my life to devote to leveling/WoW in general, but I do allow myself about an hour a day before bed to play, more if I got the chance/feel like it.


----------



## Mel-the-Hybrid (Aug 5, 2008)

I still play WoW


----------

